# Konosuke HD 21cm Wa-petty



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

Last December, Spaceconvoy posted a review at FF of a custom Konosuke wa-petty that he'd ordered through Jon. (Here's the link if you're interested: http://www.foodieforums.com/vbullet...ew-Konosuke-HD-210mm-wa-petty-review-amp-pics).

I'd been considering a Suisin wa-petty in that size, but Spaceconvoy had so much good to say about the Konosuke that I asked Jon to get me one. It arrived today. 

I haven't had time to take any pics, so here's a couple that Jon took:












The knife is everything that Spaceconvoy said it is. I used it to cut up some veggies for tonight's dinner - carrots, celery, potatoes and onions - and I can see that it's going to get a lot of use.

Highly recommended, as is Jon for his excellent customer service.

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful knife.


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 21, 2011)

What is the distance from the heal to the spine?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 21, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> What is the distance from the heal to the spine?


 
31.3mm. I'll try to post more measurements in the next few days.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, here's some measurements:


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 25, 2011)

You stole my knife!! :angry1: Oh wait, it's still here... what sort of devilry is this? Actually, you can tell ours apart because mine is exactly 199 mm long, and I modified my saya to look cooler 

Sounds like you're enjoying it so far - what sort of role is it playing in your kitchen?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, I admit I did ask Jon to get me one like yours, after reading your writeup. I'd been toying with getting the Suisin Inox in the same size, but was on the fence. Seeing pics of yours was enough to me to make a decision. What have you done to the saya?

I've been using it for as many different tasks as I can, trying to discover where I need to use another knife. Slicing lemons, dicing onions, cutting up broccoli, carrots, celery. I admit I reached for a 30cm sujihiki to cut up a roast the other night. 

Thanks again for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Mar 25, 2011)

I cut off a little chunk and used some sandpaper wrapped around a dowel to make the curve nice and smooth. Now it looks something like this:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 25, 2011)

Hmmm. Does Marko know you're competing with him? oke1:

Seriously, nice job.


----------

